# Peg spring



## Naeemhoosen (24/11/15)

When you find this in your laundry basket and you think to yourself.....what RBA is my wife using

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

I'm thinking if I could fire that !


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Naeemhoosen said:


> When you find this in your laundry basket and you think to yourself.....what RBA is my wife using



Looking at the coil legs bent inwards I would say perhaps a single coil tank. Maybe a smok tfv4 , lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen (24/11/15)

Lol I'm running a tfv4 rite nw. Great guess bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/15)

Classic @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 1


----------

